# SAE or flying fox or false SAE? please help



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Just picked this guy up from pet culture. can anyone help ID him?

SAE or flying fox or false SAE?

Thanks


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Its a siamese algae eater


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

It's crossocheilus atrilimes not crossocheilus siamensis. True crossocheilus siamensis no longer exist in the hobby. Most common crossocheilus under the trade of siamese algae eater are crossocheilus atrilimes, crossocheilus langei and crossocheilus oblungus.

Other crossocheilus under the trade name of siamese algae eater are crossocheilus nigriloba and crossocheilus citripinnis.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

wow thanks for the expert advise. so the one that i should be looking for is crossocheilus langei?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want a SAE that eats black beard algae then go for C. Langei. They usually have a much longer pointer snout and thinner body as well as a black mark on the anus area. C. Atrilimes will eat algae but not always as they prefer to eat mosses, soft plants or newly sprouted leaf. Only C. Langei and C. Oblongus are the ones that eats black beard algae but C. Oblungus are hard to find.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

My C. latius ate BBA after I killed it with excel first. Super cool fish


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Crossochelius reticulatus is a better BBA and hair algae eater. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

anyone know where i can get a Crossochelius reticulatus (silver flying fox)?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Canadian Aquatics


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr Pets on Commercial drive has some if your in Vancouver.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

